# Changing wheel hub/bearings from 5x100 to 5x112?



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Hiya,
not sure if this is the correct forum of the wheel forum is, but ill try here








Basically i have seen my dream wheels, but unfortunately they only come in pcd 5x112. Now my car is a mk4 golf with pcd 5x100, and ive heard of a few people changing out the wheel hubs to the mk5 platform with pcd 5x112. 
But im not 100% what parts they change and nor is the garage i would use, so basically im just after some info on what exactly would need to be changed.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Changing wheel hub/bearings from 5x100 to 5x112? (pommeinzennor)*

This has been covered several times before:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2658832
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3650013

I think the consensus was that re-drilling your OEM hubs is NOT a good idea since they won't be as strong as OEM. And the Audi hubs will not work because the axles are different. So you're left with hub adapters (changes the offset), different wheels, or getting custom hubs built to YOUR spec by a machine shop $$$.











_Modified by phatvw at 12:26 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Changing wheel hub/bearings from 5x100 to 5x112? (phatvw)*

Here is a contemplation to think of. From the few mk5 that I have worked on I wonder, if the bearing is the same size why not use an mk5 hub on an mk4 and bingo your fonts are now 5x112?


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (pommeinzennor)*

As far as I can tell the front knuckles on the mk5 are the same. The only real way to know is to compare is to check to see if the wheel bearing is the same part number. If that is the case then you have to look at the mk5 hub, does the splines match up with any of the mk4 axles?


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (jamesb)*

you can always get custom axles if you really needed it


----------

